# Buffalo Bicycle Classic



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Is anyone else planning on doing this ride? I was wondering if I should be on the lookout for anyone from RBR.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Enviro Mental said:


> Is anyone else planning on doing this ride? I was wondering if I should be on the lookout for anyone from RBR.


I was going to do it, but as it turns out I've got too much going on. The other negative is that it's lots of money for a one day ride that I have done for free plenty of times.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Bocephus Jones said:


> I was going to do it, but as it turns out I've got too much going on. The other negative is that it's lots of money for a one day ride that I have done for free plenty of times.


Well it is a fund raiser.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll be riding that ride. I'm in a bit of a quandry, though. I'm not sure which bike to take, my Langster, or my Kestrel. I think I'll have to take the Kestrel, she's getting jealous of all the attention the Langster's been getting lately...


----------

